# Uber Driver Drops Off Passengers At Airport, Returns To Home To Burgle Them, Police Say



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 9, 2019)

April 9, 2019 at 1:10 AM EDT - Updated April 9 at 1:10 AM 
SAN MATEO, CA (KGO/CNN) - An Uber driver was arrested after police say he tried to burgle his passengers before being scared off by an alarm then ransacked another home in the same area.

Police say Uber driver Jackie Wilson dropped off a couple Thursday at San Francisco International Airport. The couple had been staying at an Airbnb rental in San Mateo, CA.

Wilson then allegedly drove back to the location and attempted to burglarize it, but police say he was scared off by a security alarm and instead broke into a different house a few blocks away.

Scott and Chana, who didn’t want to share their identities, live in the house Wilson allegedly burgled. The couple says surveillance video from their Ring doorbell captured the suspect ransacking their home for four hours.







Police used information from the Uber app to track down driver and alleged burglar Jackie Wilson, who is accused of ransacking a California couple's home for four hours. (Source: San Mateo Police Department/CNN) 
"[He] tore apart the whole house, tossed everything. All the drawers were open and every piece of furniture moved. He opened my safe,” Scott said.

The video footage shows the intruder with stolen bags filled with Scott and Chana’s valuables.

"They’re from my grandmother and go back all the way to the Holocaust, so, if that's lost – to him, that was something to just pawn off, and to me, that's a memory of my grandmother,” Chana said.


After the couple shared the footage online, the owner of the Airbnb that Wilson allegedly attempted to burgle first identified the intruder as the Uber driver.


"He immediately contacted his tenants, who had just left within the hour and said, 'Do you know this guy?’ They said, ‘Yeah, that's our Uber driver,’” Scott said.

Police used information from the Uber app to track down Wilson, who lives in Rancho Cordova, CA, near Sacramento, and arrested him Friday.


Scott and Chana say they were horrified to learn the suspect may have had a criminal past, which they found out through searching his social media accounts.

"He had openly posted that, in 2017, he had been out of jail for six months for robbery. I was shocked," Chana said.


The couple thinks Uber needs to do more to screen drivers.

"I'm definitely thinking twice about taking ride shares after this. I'm thinking everybody should. I mean, this is a big deal. He used this to facilitate committing a crime," Scott said.


The two are working with pawn shops where Wilson allegedly tried to sell their possessions to get the items back.

Uber says it is cooperating with the investigation and removed Wilson’s access to the app as soon as it found out about the accusations.


Detectives are looking into whether the suspect has been involved in similar crimes in the area.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 9, 2019)

Uber Shenanigans strike again! 

Always walk to a pickup destination away from your home. Saves you money and it’s safer....






Check!


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 9, 2019)

What is wrong with people?! Smh


----------



## mensa (Apr 9, 2019)

Some folks have lost their doggone minds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh the times in which we live.


----------

